# Call Of Duty 5 (World At War) Install Problem



## Spitk8

*Call Of Duty 5 Instal Problem!Please help *

Ok, I bought Call of Duty 5 in a shop, came home put it in laptop.. It came up and i clicked 'Instal'. The instal screen came up and the bar didn't move it just stayed in same spot, I have tried it a few times and I have same problem. I cant find a simaler prob on Google so im making this. Please can anyone help! :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## McNinja

Copy the contents of the game to your hard drive

find setup.exe and run it as administrator


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Call Of Duty 5 Instal Problem!Please help *

hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy the DVD content to you Hard Disk and try the installation from there


----------



## Spitk8

Thanks for telling me but where can i find Hard drive?


----------



## koala

To see the contents of your hard drive, open Windows Explorer and go to the C: drive.

Does your laptop meet the game's minimum requirements, and can you play other similar games on it?


----------



## Spitk8

yes i checked them and its ok..i have world of warcraft and it works fine, il try that out though thanks everyone


----------

